# Mic and SPL calibrations



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I had to give up the ECM8000 I was using, we needed in the studio :crying: (it will be replaced soon):yay: and have to rely on the RS SPL meter. Is it okay to have both the mic and spl calibration on file or should I delete the mic calibration? Tom Daugherty


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is it okay to have both the mic and spl calibration on file or should I delete the mic calibration?


REW uses the file that you load into it only....


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

As bruce wrote, Rew uses the calibration file(s) that you choose to use. If you take a look at the settings (in the Settings menu) then you will see that you can choose one calibration file for your sound card and one for your Mic/Meter.

You probably already have calibrated your sound card so you don't need to change this file. But in the Mic/Meter section you can change the calibration file. Search the forum to discover which calibration file you need (there's one file per RadioShack model) and you're done :T

Be aware that the RadioShack are not as accurate as the ECM8000, especially over 5KHz.


----------

